# 1909 mauser sporter quick question



## sea trout (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello Y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can a 1909 Argentine Mauser Sporter be drilled n tapped for scope base/bases??????????????

Thanks


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes just make sure the screws are not as long as the barrel is thick.....................


----------



## sea trout (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow cool!!! I wouldn't do it myself I'd have a gunsmith do it for me.
There's an unfinished project one for sale I'm interested......but it's not drilled n tapped for bases and that would be a must for me.

Thanks for any info!!!!!!


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 11, 2017)

The bolt handle will probably need to be cut off and a new, straighter one welded on to clear the scope.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 11, 2017)

Darkhorse said:


> The bolt handle will probably need to be cut off and a new, straighter one welded on to clear the scope.



>>This<<
Gunsmith should catch this, but it doesn't hurt to mention/ask before you contract the scope mount work.


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 14, 2017)

If it has the straight bolt handle, it won't clear a regular scope.  Cutting the handle off and welding a new one on is the only real option.  I tried the 'drill and tap' aftermarket bolt handle and paid a GS to do it.  Epic Fail.  I then paid a second GS to do it right.  I have two sporterized Mausers.

Expect to pay about $50 to get the bolt holes done and about $100-$125 for the new bolt handle


----------



## jglenn (Feb 15, 2017)

bolt handle can be heated and swaged to clear the scope... used to be done all the time when Mausers were cheap and used quite a bit for custom hunting rifles.. the advantage the welded on handle has is it's a bit longer than a swaged one once competed.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 15, 2017)

Find an older smith - sporterizing Mausers is a bit of a lost art after all these years.  Its not cost prohibitive to ship the barreled action away if you cant find a good experienced local smith; check around online - Mauser collectors forums etc etc.

I know of a couple here in MI [but just a couple] that I would consider 'go-to' for a job like this.  You might not have a good one nearby to you.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey thanks for all the response y'all!!!!!!!!
I ended up passing on that rifle the beginning of this week. In my visions the finished product looked perfect for me!!!!!
It was just too many "can we" and "what if's" in too short a time for me to decide to get it.
I will keep my eyes open in the future for another old mauser that I can scope and hunt with in 9.3x62.

Thanks y'all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Feb 17, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Hey thanks for all the response y'all!!!!!!!!
> I ended up passing on that rifle the beginning of this week. In my visions the finished product looked perfect for me!!!!!
> It was just too many "can we" and "what if's" in too short a time for me to decide to get it.
> I will keep my eyes open in the future for another old mauser that I can scope and hunt with in 9.3x62.
> ...



If you have your heart set on a 9.3x62, keep an eye out for an old Husqvarna sporter.  They are usually relatively inexpensive and have a low bolt handle and scope base holes already drilled.  

Also, I've had some mauser gunsmith work done by Mark Skaggs.  Good prices and fast turnaround:

http://www.markskaggsgunsmithing.com/priceList.shtml


----------



## sea trout (Feb 18, 2017)

weagle said:


> If you have your heart set on a 9.3x62, keep an eye out for an old Husqvarna sporter.  They are usually relatively inexpensive and have a low bolt handle and scope base holes already drilled.
> 
> Also, I've had some mauser gunsmith work done by Mark Skaggs.  Good prices and fast turnaround:
> 
> http://www.markskaggsgunsmithing.com/priceList.shtml



Thanks for that info! I have seen few Husqvarna's on the internet but never one in real life. I have seen some of them with the full manchiller stock that goes all the way to the end of the barrel. That's what I'd like. I've always enjoyed my Husqvarna chainsaw and lawnmower. If it is the same company they make good stuff.
I like odd calibers....Idk why I just do......the 9.3x62 information reveals an awesome elk, moose, and white tail round that is odd.


----------



## weagle (Feb 18, 2017)

I love odd calibers too.  30.06 will do basically anything that needs to get done, but it makes me yawn.

Another option for a 9.3X62 rifle is to find the rifle you like in a standard chambering (.270, 30.06 etc) and send to to Jess Ocumpaugh to have it rebored and rechambered to 9.3x62.

http://www.35caliber.com/8.html

It runs around $300 including shipping.  I've had a couple done and they shot great.  

If you want a full stock rifle, you can usually find an Interarms international in .30.06 and have it re-bored.   I have one I'm going to have re-bored to .35 whelen (the American version of the 9.3x62)


----------



## BradW (Apr 2, 2017)

You can check Simpsons Ltd out of IL, they usually have a number of the Husqvarna bolt actions available. If you have a C&R license and the age is right it can come right to your house. While they sometimes can be a bit higher than you might find locally, you can really get a good look at each gun you are interested in, and their inventory of older stuff is pretty large. I've gotten a few that with a little elbow grease have cleaned up quite well.


----------

